# Shiloh Jury is In...



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*I think the boy is about 6 1/2 months and has been slowly molting for a few weeks. I believe without a doubt that Shiloh is a boy as more and more white is starting to show up on his cheeks and face around beak*

*Looks like he got hit with a molt bomb, he has lost about half his tail*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Shiloh is such a handsome guy. 

It looks like Soterion is thinking that Shiloh might make a good friend even if he is a little bigger than the rest of the flock. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Shiloh is so beautiful looks like he has made a friend for life. Indi will be his friend he is Molting to.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

FaeryBee said:


> *Shiloh is such a handsome guy.
> 
> It looks like Soterion is thinking that Shiloh might make a good friend even if he is a little bigger than the rest of the flock. *


Thank's Deb. I can't wait to see what he look's like after a molt or two...not that it matter's, he is a sweet little guy.

Soterion is a lot like Samara, Just loaded with personality, and inquisitivness...the King and Seffra can be kind of stand offish, but not these two...



LynandIndigo said:


> Shiloh is so beautiful looks like he has made a friend for life. Indi will be his friend he is Molting to.


Thank you sister. I am sure Shiloh would value Indi's friendship...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*You have a very handsome boy right there! It seems like he is getting along with the budgies.*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *You have a very handsome boy right there! It seems like he is getting along with the budgies.*


Thank you Dee. To be honest, I haven't let him spend a lot of time with them yet. He has been around them about 7 or 8 times, for maybe 15 minutes. I am going to give him more time with them in the future though...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a cute little guy, I just want to grab his cheeks and say "hello Cutie" And thankyou so much for sneaking Soterion in the picture I just love that boy he is stunning.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> What a cute little guy, I just want to grab his cheeks and say "hello Cutie" And thankyou so much for sneaking Soterion in the picture I just love that boy he is stunning.


Shiloh and Soterion both said to tell that nice lady Cathy Thank you...


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Shiloh is looking regal even in full moult. I am even tempted to rush out and get me a tiel. But no, I am staying a budgie girl :laugh:

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

wooaaaaah... What a beautiful boy Shiloh is... Very handsome. Love the spikes... DO all the tiels have such a hair do? I find it fascinating.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

6 months old already, time does fly! Your Shiloh is growing up beautifully, he is such a cutie.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Randy it is pretty easy to tell the sex of a normal coloured Cockatiel, normal greys, normal cinnamon, normal whiteface etc. Just look under the wings and if the spots go right up to the equivalent of the armpit it is a girl if they only go to the equivalent of the elbow or halfway it is a boy. He does look like a boy as from the new tail feather I can just see in the picture it is a solid colour and the flecked tail feather is the last of the juvenile tail feathers to drop. Females retain the flecked tail feathers and the males have solid colour. From the picture it is possible that he is carrying pied.

Lovely bird with a really good thick crest.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yep Kate hit it on the nose,I helped sex my best friends tiels...by looking at the spots under the wings,half way up boy, all the way girl...he is a very gorgeous boy and he knows it


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

milipidi said:


> Shiloh is looking regal even in full moult. I am even tempted to rush out and get me a tiel. But no, I am staying a budgie girl :laugh:
> 
> Gorgeous pics


Thank you Li...you'll still be a budgie girl if you have a tiel or two...



Juhi said:


> wooaaaaah... What a beautiful boy Shiloh is... Very handsome. Love the spikes... DO all the tiels have such a hair do? I find it fascinating.


Thank you Juhi...Yes, all tiel have the spikes, or crest's. Some longer and nicer than other's, but they all have them...



aluz said:


> 6 months old already, time does fly! Your Shiloh is growing up beautifully, he is such a cutie.


Yes, they told me he was about 4 months when I got him. Time does fly...thank you Ana...



Kate C said:


> Randy it is pretty easy to tell the sex of a normal coloured Cockatiel, normal greys, normal cinnamon, normal whiteface etc. Just look under the wings and if the spots go right up to the equivalent of the armpit it is a girl if they only go to the equivalent of the elbow or halfway it is a boy. He does look like a boy as from the new tail feather I can just see in the picture it is a solid colour and the flecked tail feather is the last of the juvenile tail feathers to drop. Females retain the flecked tail feathers and the males have solid colour. From the picture it is possible that he is carrying pied.
> 
> Lovely bird with a really good thick crest.


Thank you Kate. I did notice that tail thing too. When I first got him the tail was barred all the way down almost, and slowly as the old have fallen out and new start to grow, the bars are gone. I will be looking under his wings later today. He is such a sweet bird, I really don't care what sex or how the appearance turns out....



kwatson said:


> Yep Kate hit it on the nose,I helped sex my best friends tiels...by looking at the spots under the wings,half way up boy, all the way girl...he is a very gorgeous boy and he knows it


Thank you Kim....gonna be having a peek under his wing's later today....


----------

